# اليكم كيف يعمل مانع التسريب (Mechanical Seal )



## rwanm (14 مايو 2007)

وصلنى اخيرا هذا الملف يشرح فيه كيف يعمل مانع التسريب من نوع hyd seal
ارجو التحميل لمن هو مهتم من الاخوة بمعرفة كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع وساعرض كل ما يصلنى تباعا

اليكم الرابط للتحميل
http://mihd.net/2oxuzf

وارجو ان تكون هذه الصفحه مرجع لكل ما يتعلق بمانع التسريب الميكانيكى وان يتفضل الاخوة بعرض ماهو متاح لديهم فى الموضوع اعلاه لتعم الفائدة علينا جميعا ويكون هذا خالصا لله تعالى


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (15 مايو 2007)

الهم اكرمه بنور الفهم ونور قلبه واجعله من عبادك العلماء


----------



## العلم حياة (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن ارسال المواصفه التي تقضي بأستخدام الميكانكل سيل للمضخه او البكن 
مع الشكر الجزيل 
م.مهند


----------



## امودى_1 (16 مايو 2007)

الى الباش مهندس مهند اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك ما هى مواصفات الطلمبة التى تريد مواصفات الميكانيكال سيل لها 
و شكرا


----------



## مهندس الأزمات (16 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه 

ومشكوووووووور على الملف الرائع


----------



## amhl (16 مايو 2007)

*مشاركة للمنتدى*

الاخوة مشاركتنى بهذا الموضوع الشيق يمكنكم تحميل الملفات التالية 
فنحن نستخدم هذا النوع من mechanical seal لمضخات مياة التغذية وارى افضل بكثير من استخدام الحشوة 
ويوجد عدة انواع واستخدامات والنوع المستخدم لدينا نوع 57B من شركة JOHN CRANE 
نظام تبريد قبل دخول المياة لنقطة الاحتكاك فى مانع التسرب تخرج المياة من قبل المانع وتمر على مبرد صغير ثم الى نقطة الاحتكاك فى المانع وذلك لاطالة عمر مانع التسرب 

والسلام عليكم 
:81:


----------



## rwanm (28 مايو 2007)

*كيفية اختيار مانع التسريب*

اليكم هذا الملف الذى يوضح كيفية اختيار مانع التسريب الميكانيكى وهو من اهم الملفات التى توضح فكرة العمل ويشرح كيفية اختيار مانع التسريب الميكانيكى 
الرابط للتحميل هو
http://up5.arabsh.com/d.php?filename=e73979.rar

ونسالكم الدعاء المخلص:63:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## بوشما (28 مايو 2007)

rwanm الوصله ما تشتغل ممكن ترسلي الفايل لاني محتاج اقرا في موضوع ال seal :4:


----------



## amhl (28 مايو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل 


وشكرا لك 
:81:


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## amin22 (30 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (30 مايو 2007)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rwanm (31 مايو 2007)

اليكم رابط اخر لتحميل الملف

http://rapidshare.com/files/34445964/SealManual.rar.html

واتمنا من يستطيع ان يمدنا ببعض الملفات المتاحة او اى دورة تدريبية ان لا يبخل علينا بها


----------



## الجدى (31 مايو 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## liondvd (1 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## خالد شقرة (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## rwanm (7 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين ساهموا معنا فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى مشاركات اكثر فاعلية من كل الاخوة
وارجو التسجيل على الموقع التالى لضمان التحميل لمدة شهر

http://www.freerapidaccount.com/free/?r=350118
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## a556a (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
الموقع بيطلب مني تسجيل و دفع ...
ممكن تنزلونه على موقع اخر ... جزيتم خيرا 
عندي بروجكت و محتاج فزعتكم ..


----------



## rwanm (30 يونيو 2007)

هذا الموقع مجانى اخى العزيز وشكرا على المرور وارجو الاستفادة


----------



## نايف علي (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## شريف ميهوب (30 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## rwanm (5 أغسطس 2007)

الى كل المهتمين بMECHANICAL SEAL
هذه هى نسخه API فى تصنيف MECHANICAL SEAL
للتحميل من الرابط ادناه
http://mihd.net/e4wfb6
ونرجو الدعاء بالغيب


----------



## ahmad khaled (10 أغسطس 2007)

*Mechanical Seal*

HI TO ALL, 
I noticed that some people need more information about mech.seal, so just to tell them that they can ask about any thing of mech.seal

i am working in that field.

www.aesseal.co.uk

u will find what u want in mech.seal


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن بيروت (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ... رجاء إذا كان بالامكان رفع الملف على غغير موقع rapidshare لأنه محجوب عندي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AbuMaha (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (14 أغسطس 2007)

الهم اكرمه بنور الفهم ونور قلبه واجعله من عبادك العلماء، بارك الله بك.


----------



## محمد الشجيري (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا" اخي الكريم


----------



## غسان التكريتي (14 أغسطس 2007)

وفق الله الجميع للعلم وكمال الايمان


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا غالي ما قصرة
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثمان (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلامو عليكو انا عاوز اعرف انواع M.s
اللي عنده اي حاجه ممكن تفيدني ياريت ينزلها


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## موائع (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ومشكوووووووور على الملف الرائع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوقرقره (1 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شرشار (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للجميع,,,,,


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (3 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ibrahimsaqri (17 أبريل 2010)

up


----------



## Ahmohiy (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks it 's not working path


----------



## rwanm (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخير واعود مجددا لتقديم كل ما يتعلق بالطلمبات ولكم هذا الكتاب عن منحنى الطلمبات
http://rapidshare.com/files/455369659/18.pdf


----------



## rwanm (1 أبريل 2011)

هذا رابط كتالوج لطلمبة اخرى ونسالكم الدعاء
single stage end suction pump
http://rapidshare.com/files/455370471/ES_Pump.pdf


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووور جدا على هذه الملفات والمواضيع الرائعة


----------



## aam ahmed (15 أبريل 2011)

_عذرا اخي الكريم الرابط لايحمل وشكراااااااااا_


----------



## eyt (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزاكم الله خير


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.mechanicalseals.net/
avery good link about mechanical seal


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخ rwanm شكرا جزيلا لك على الملفات التي تقوم برفعها ... ولكن صدقا جميع الروابط التي ارسلتها لاتعمل التي تتعلق ب كيفية عمل مانع التسرب الميكانيكي وانوعها ..ياريت لو تعدل الروابط من جديد.. وتحياتي لك وبارك الله بك على كل معلومة تفيد بها المهندسين..


----------



## امين عبدالواسع (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## adelcaruos (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 يناير 2012)

للرفع واعادة الروابط على مواقع جديدة


----------



## eng.m.wagdy (17 يناير 2012)

شكراً جداااااااااااااااااااااااااً و لكن القابل للتحميل المرفقات فقط و لكن اللينكات لا تعمل


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (18 يناير 2012)

شكرآ كثيرآ أيها الشباب علي كل هذا المجهود 
سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم
الله مجامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه
فجمع لي ضالتي
أمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## م احمد غلاب (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## اوديشو (11 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز اشكرا بس لو سمحت ارفع الملف على موقع ثاني لانة ما يعمل الاول


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 فبراير 2012)

شكر وتقدير خالص


----------

